# South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon tag



## DesertDucks365 (Apr 17, 2013)

The 2013 1st Annual Desert Ducks-Ducks Unlimited Fundraiser Banquet is proud to feature the *South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon tag. Season dates: 10/19/2013 to 10/27/2013.*

This limited entry tag will be available through auction at the banquet on May 18th at the Tuscan Restaurant in Price, UT. In addition to the tag the banquet will feature over 20 guns that will be given away! Shotguns, pistols, rifles, and even a muzzleloader will be given away at our banquet.

Packages for the banquet are as follows:

Canvasback Package: Meals, DU Memberships, $50+$20 raffle cubes, 1 in 10 chance for a gun.
Single: $205
Couple: $235

Widgeon Package: Meals, DU memberships, 2x$20 raffle cubes
Single: $105
Couple: $130

Dinner: Meals, DU Memberships
Single: $65
Couple: $90

Sponsor: Meals, DU Memberships, $100 raffle cube
Single: $285
Couple: $320

King Eider Corporate: 8 Meals, 8 DU Memberships, 8x$100 raffle cubes, 1 Browning BPS per table

Greenwing: 1 meal, 1 DU Greenwing Membership, 1 Kids Raffle Entry
Kids 17 and younger: $25

If you are interested in attending please contact me via PM here or call Casey (435-820-6021) or Mike (435-630-3132).

Thanks for looking and Desert Ducks hopes to see you down here for a great night on May 18th!


----------



## BIG (Nov 12, 2009)

You picked the wrong website to post this


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon*

why is this the wrong website to post this? are you a tree hugger? this IS the place to post this, if i had the time and money to bid on this tag i would....lots of deer, BIG deer...please educate us WHY this is the wrong place


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon*

Because to many of are public tags are going to the highest bidder.


----------



## BIG (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon*

Treed do you not pay attention to the tone of this website? Lot of SFW, Conservation pimp tag lovers here, NOT!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon*

Unfortunately true ...

There's a small 'core' group that hates conservation/expo tags on this forum for sure.

Go's right along long with the 'option 2' hate group.......

This forum has lost a TON of great guys/gals that used to frequently visit here :evil:

Sad,sad,sad....


----------



## DesertDucks365 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon*

We're looking forward to a great night, raising money for the ducks!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon*

Man, every org. has their hand in the pie. Using a LE deer tag to raise money for ducks seems a little wrong in my eyes. Why not sale off some goose hunts on private ranches or something like that?


----------



## DesertDucks365 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon*

We understand the sentiment of most here in regards to conservation tags. Ducks Unlimited only gets 4 conservation tags for all the DU chapters within the state, one of which is not a big game tag (I believe it is turkey). At a minimum, 90% of the money raised from this tag will go back to the UDWR specifically for mule deer related projects. We may decide to give back more as we support what the UDWR does and recognize the never ending need for funding to support wildlife management.

As a new chapter we are doing everything we can to get our name out there so we can bring in as many people as possible to our banquet. We felt there may be some people on here who may have an interest in this tag, so we posted here. It was not our goal to offend or upset anyone. Nor are we here to start fights with anyone. We're simply a group of duck hunters who want to do what we can to improve duck populations and habitat in North America.

We hope to see some of you at our banquet!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon*

Thanks for thr reply back. I hope you get a good turnout.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon*



ridgetop said:


> Man, every org. has their hand in the pie. Using a LE deer tag to raise money for ducks seems a little wrong in my eyes. Why not sale off some goose hunts on private ranches or something like that?


because the money that get raised for waterfowl like are swan tag fee goes in to the big game spending fund. So I dont see anything wrong with them using a deer tag to raise money for waterfowl.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

*Re: South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon*

So how much of the money raised is going to "ducks", and how much is going to the "Shumcks" that run this org?


----------



## Tom Dace (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon*



HJB said:


> So how much of the money raised is going to "ducks", and how much is going to the "Shumcks" that run this org?


So far the only "shumck" (you were probably trying for "shmuck" but failed) here is you. The answer to your question is in this thread. You may try reading the posts prior to tossing out insults next time so you don't look like such a shmuck. If the big words trip you up, sound them out.

Good on these guys for getting into something they are passionate about. My guess is if any of us were in their shoes, trying to run a successful banquet from scratch, we'd take anything we thought might draw in attendees or could raise some extra $$.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon*

Congrats Deserducks on the new chapter. I wish your group the best.
New chapters and groups form because of there passion and love for hunting.
They all start out with the best intentions to do good things for the resource.

Then politics get involved and you find your self at a crossroads. Do I follow my passion or do I follow the money. You will eventually have to choose one way or the other in this state.

I appreciate you passion!!!


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

*Re: South Slope, Diamond Mountain Buck Deer any legal weapon*

With so many in our country assualting our gun and hunting rights. I support any group that is willing to expand hunting. I also feel that if tags are given out that it be to groups that support hunting for the general population and not go to promoting someone's private business. I admire your groups intention and wish you all the best.


----------

